# Liberator sex shapes/furniture Question.



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Does anyone have these? My husband and I have several but I have a hard time figuring out how to get it going. It just feels weird to be in the moment and then stop to lug everything out and set it up. I guess I want to know how others out there go about this if you have these.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I have the ramp and wedge, and we don't use it as much as I thought we might. They are kind of a pain to get set up and get on.

We also have the liberator throw, and that gets used almost daily. Kind of removes the spontaneity, but it beats having to wash all your bedding every day. And it let's my GF relax enough to enjoy herself completely.

C


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I have used a wedge before....highly recommend it! 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

This why I need a secret room where you pull the right book down and the wall swings open. I'd totally make it a sex dungeon.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> This why I need a secret room where you pull the right book down and the wall swings open. I'd totally make it a sex dungeon.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

My goodness.......
Same here!


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

daffodilly said:


> We have the wedge....it's not too big so you can just store it under the bed and whip it out in a hurry.
> 
> Ramp looks good but we figured it being so big it would be cumbersome to take out...ideally like AR said...a nice secret "sex room" would be awesome where everything is set up!


We have both....and some others as well. Right now, they are in the attic.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

missymrs80 said:


> We have both....and some others as well. Right now, they are in the attic.


Why doesn't sell t these on Craigslist?!?


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

That is why I would like one of these instead 

Amazon.com: New Leather Yoga Chair Stretch Sofa Relax Sex Chair Love Making: Home & Kitchen


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Inside_Looking_Out said:


> That is why I would like one of these instead
> 
> Amazon.com: New Leather Yoga Chair Stretch Sofa Relax Sex Chair Love Making: Home & Kitchen


The name and description make it sound like it's getting imported directly from South Korea.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Why doesn't sell t these on Craigslist?!?


Not sure I'd buy a used one :scratchhead:


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Not sure I'd buy a used one :scratchhead:


Yeah... I thought about it for a few seconds and came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

Had a complete set many years ago. High quality products, but... storage, hauling them out, then putting them away got to be an issue.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I had to google this, but what a great idea! I hope MattMatt reads this thread, because his W suffers badly from arthritis, and furniture like this might help.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I discovered the Liberator website online and bought the Ramp & Wedge in my frenzy to spice things up, I thought this might be  ... I can't say we used them too awful much, found it's better just the old fashioned way. 

Funny, our little kids have taken a liking to these things, they are always using them to prop themselves up in front of the TV, building houses - it's kinda a running joke to remove those from the living room if we have company coming over - just in case someone KNOWS what they are really for. 

Liberator - Official Site of Liberator Shapes & Sex Furniture


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Funny, our little kids have taken a liking to these things, they are always using them to prop themselves up in front of the TV, building houses - it's kinda a running joke to remove those from the living room if we have company coming over - just in case someone KNOWS what they are really for.


It makes me wonder if we can find a suitable replacement at Toys R Us.

We don't have any, but I have looked at them once or twice. These are essentially just foam rubber and a pillow case. My wife could make one in less than an hour if she had the right materials for a fraction of the original price.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Funny, our little kids have taken a liking to these things, they are always using them to prop themselves up in front of the TV, building houses - it's kinda a running joke to remove those from the living room if we have company coming over - just in case someone KNOWS what they are really for.



do they use your Sybian to play rodeo?


----------



## srtjm (Jul 11, 2012)

daffodilly said:


> We have the wedge....it's not too big so you can just store it under the bed and whip it out in a hurry.
> 
> Ramp looks good but we figured it being so big it would be cumbersome to take out...ideally like AR said...a nice secret "sex room" would be awesome where everything is set up!


Sounds Very 50 Shadesish!:smthumbup:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We have the following:

Throw - great for throwing on the couch so we can lay naked, watch a movie, and have sex without worrying about getting fluids on it...or anything else.

Escapes - we use this on the floor or outdoors. 

Ramp - we use this the least, mostly in combination with the wedge.

Wedge - by far we use this the most. One of our favorite positions is where she lies on the edge of the bed with her hips on the wedge. She puts her legs on my shoulders while I stand at the edge of the bed. She uses a vibrator on her clit. We use this position about once a week.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

romantic_guy said:


> We have the following:
> 
> Throw - great for throwing on the couch so we can lay naked, watch a movie, and have sex without worrying about getting fluids on it...or anything else.
> 
> ...


I like the one where the man puts his hand on the woman's heart...you use the wedge and ramp. Not sure what is really called but H and I call it lotus tree flying dragon...same name we call every other Kama sutra position.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Liberator on TLC’s Strange Sex this Sunday

If Josh and Jasmine lead a “normal” life flipping houses for a living, then why would people flip when they discover Josh and Jasmine’s own home is filled with Liberator sex furniture? Liberator will be featured in an episode of TLC’s Strange Sex documentary series entitled, “Sex Furniture & Erection Correction” on Sunday August 12, 2012 at 10 p.m. EST. Strange Sex explores mysterious, unusual fetishes and the kinky science behind sexual attraction.


----------

